# UG service sinking?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd nipple to the new breaker box thru the back of the new meter

~CS~


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Unfortunately it's a big no-no here in Ohio Edison land to use the back KO's.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JohnJ65 said:


> Unfortunately it's a big no-no here in Ohio Edison land to use the back KO's.


Code ref please.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

backstay said:


> Code ref please.


 You know it doesn't make much sense when you think of it. I have been told that the POCO will not energize if it has the load side coming out the back. I have actually been on jobs where it was turned down after someone used the back KO's, (don't remember if it was POCO or inspector) actually when I looked at this meter in the picture there is a hole in the brickwork behind it and a KO seal in it's back KO. So someone tried it here once. 

The meter is customer property, the meter manufacturer made it so it can so it is listed for that. 

It's not in the customer service guide for installations from First Energy. It might be a county thing. Gonna have to dig into that and ask why a couple more times. 

I'm more interested in any tips on how you have fixed the sinking issue. 

Thanks, John.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Here the POCO is the one who says no to using the back of the can. The company answer is you can only use approved knock outs, just because it's there does not mean it's approved. The unofficial line man answer is using the rear knock out causes stress on the cheap ass power company meter holder assembly and they break in a spectacular blaze of glory.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> I'm more interested in any tips on how you have fixed the sinking issue.
> 
> Thanks, John.


Can you cut the line side conduit, lower meter socket box and then LB in building?

If not, a meter/main is longer and there is room to use a rear ko. But the line side conduit would have to be shorten also.

Maybe last resort would be a 3R rated JB.

What part of Ohio are you located?


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Hey Roger, I'm in Akron. 

Yea, I was thinking about cutting it but it is 2" rigid and I'm leaning more towards digging it up and finding the slack loop if any and replacing (assuming they did not pipe the whole thing) the riser with schedule 80 and maybe one of those fancy Carlon Meter riser slip joints.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it direct burial cable? Any repair should absolutely include an expansion coupling. Most pocos require them anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

It looks like the meter base needs to be reattached , got any pics of the ground in front of the meter base


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I thought about just reattaching the whole thing after lowering it a bit. 

It's probably direct burial. 80's era development. The entire development is doing the same thing.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

to me it looks like the settling is complete. I wouldn't dig it up, i would choose a larger meter base and cut the service riser add an expansion fitting, leave slack on the service conductors for expansion/contraction and walk away happy. IMHO digging the conduit up will cause you so have a settling problem in the future.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I agree about the settling being complete. its just tough to put an expansion fitting on the 2" RMC. 
Would you think there is a 90 on the end of that conduit or just a straight stub into the ground? (assuming it's direct bury)


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

JohnJ65 said:


> I agree about the settling being complete. its just tough to put an expansion fitting on the 2" RMC.
> Would you think there is a 90 on the end of that conduit or just a straight stub into the ground? (assuming it's direct bury)


If the entire run is rmc you won't need a expansion fitting, just cut the rmc back and use a thread less rmc connector


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> Hey Roger, I'm in Akron.
> 
> Yea, I was thinking about cutting it but it is 2" rigid and I'm leaning more towards digging it up and finding the slack loop if any and replacing (assuming they did not pipe the whole thing) the riser with schedule 80 and maybe one of those fancy Carlon Meter riser slip joints.


Now looking at all the pictures it looks like it is direct burial because the line side wires have settled pulling the top socket off a bit. So, your idea in your OP seems to be the best. Going from the top connect socket to the side wired connection should give you enough extra wire to release the tension on the line conductors.

BTW: I'm about 20 miles east of Akron. Just finished servicing one of your Sprint Halloween Stores, an old Di cks Store.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

First Energy requires a slip joint for this service. See Exhibit 8 in the PDF below:

https://www.firstenergycorp.com/con.../Customer-Guide-for-Electric-Service-Ohio.pdf


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Thank you for the new First Energy book, my old one is way different then the new one. 

Roger, thanks for the advice. I used to do nothing but large commercial and industrial projects before I went into business for myself. Now I'm learning all the little issues that are specific to residential service work. It's fun though.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> Unfortunately it's a big no-no here in *Ohio Edison* land to use the back KO's.





backstay said:


> Code ref please.


Not an NEC issue: 



Sparky J said:


> *Here the POCO is the one who says no to using the back of the can. *The company answer is you can only use approved knock outs, just because it's there does not mean it's approved. The unofficial line man answer is using the rear knock out causes stress on the cheap ass power company meter holder assembly and they break in a spectacular blaze of glory.


We have already had a few threads in a similar vein, when it comes to the service up to and including the meter socket, POCO rules will trump NEC. 

From the load side, NEC conductor sizing, etc. will apply, BUT POCO can still dictate physical installation of the load side wiring.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

So I finally got the customer, utility and inspector all lined up on the same day and changed out that pesky meter. 

After It was disconnected by the utility I took the meter apart and found what I first thought was a piece of rigid coming out of the ground was actually a piece of thin wall! The inspector got a good chuckle out of that. 

Thank you to everyone who gave out advise on how to tackle this job.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks good John! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Good looking repair! :thumbsup:

Pete


----------

